# Very, very new to this..



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

welcome, and enjoy, have your daughter get on here and read. good luck, and


----------



## Mac_of_Maine (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh she will. We are a year away from adding anything alive, so plenty of time for her!
Mac


----------



## Serbian Beekeeper (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome...


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

This is a great forum to learn more about beekeeping. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum: it contains a lot of good info covering basic topics for those just starting out.

I also recommend getting involved with a local club. Clubs often offer classes for beginners and are great places to find mentors and get connected with nearby beekeepers:
http://mainebeekeepers.org/chapters/index.html


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mac!


----------



## JulieBee (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome!
My dad kept bees all throughout my childhood and teen years, now that I am 40 I am reliving my past a bit and decided to keep bees myself. I thought I had a headstart on the hobby, because of my experience helping my dad, but gee was I wrong. Beekeeping has changed and I feel like an absolute newbie myself.
Good luck with learning and with the eventual bees!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Mac. This is a fantastic resource.

I gotta ask....... Make a living from frogs??? Tell
me more... Please. I'd jump at the chance to try
that. Must keep you hopping.... OK I'll stop.


----------



## Peacocks bee farm (Feb 10, 2011)

hello and welcome.


----------



## jwalk (Mar 6, 2011)

Good to hear from ya and welcome from anotha maineh.


----------



## ProPacific (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome...I've been on this forum for less than a year & have learned so much (I'm sure you & your daughter will too) A great resource! Everyone is willing to discuss and answer any questions I've had.


----------



## Mac_of_Maine (Mar 4, 2011)

Im actually in Powell OH right now, but I will be moving back next month. Im from Maine, and the older I get the more I realize its where I want to be. Ive been here 3 yrs and thats plenty.

I breed poison dart frogs and tree frogs, I travel and do several expos, each weekend. Its a great job, I have no complaints. The pet industry has grown so much over the past 25 yrs. Its made plenty of room for small market ideas like mine to be just big enough to survive on. 

So I raise the eggs to tads, froglets till they are big enough to buy as pets. Dart frogs range in price from $25-2000ea. Being rare jumps the price up on everything!
And no, they are not toxic still. Its all in their diet. I produce Flightless Fruitflies by the bazilions, termites, isopods, pinhead crickets and other micro foods. 

I cant claim I've never hurt a fly!!
Mac


----------

